# Fab day at 3 counties



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Took my two boys today and am thrilled to say my old lad Fluff picked up his Olympian Mastercat certificate and BOB ,but Slinky Malinki went one better ,picked up his 3rd Grandmastercat Certificate which now makes him a GMC ,then he got BOB ,Best in Show Pedigree Pet,and Overall Best in Show HHP !! YAY !!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow! Well done!! :thumbup:

I think we need some pictures of the gorgeous fellas


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Goodness me what a day!! Congratulations!!


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> Wow! Well done!! :thumbup:
> 
> I think we need some pictures of the gorgeous fellas


Another PF member was there with his camera,and took some pics for me so am sure he will put them up ,takes much better pics than I ever could


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Congratulations! Were yours in the NFC category? (just judging from your avatar)


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

ace85 said:


> Congratulations! Were yours in the NFC category? (just judging from your avatar)


No ,both in HHP section .Fluff is the cat in my avatar ,but can only be shown in the pedigree pets section as has a tail pip.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done! : I think we need some PF badges so that we know who each other is at these shows  I was there for a couple of hours yesterday afternoon :thumbup: I remember seeing Slinky Malinky :thumbup:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations thats brilliant you must be so proud


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

A real posh mog now......:thumbup::thumbup

Congrats to the Slinky one.


















and with a posh rosette:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

WOW !!! 

Thanks soo much Steve ,they are brill


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

My boy won Best Oriental GR CH Draculita Cosimo


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

draculita said:


> My boy won Best Oriental GR CH Draculita Cosimo


Congratulations !!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

draculita said:


> My boy won Best Oriental GR CH Draculita Cosimo


I didn't see your name until I was looking through the show catalogue when I got home  We definitely need some PF badges for these occasions!
Well done to your boy :thumbup: I must have seen him as I was chatting to the lady with the lilac oriental in pen 208 - she thought her girl might be starting to call with your boy one side and the Havana the other!


----------

